# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  La Terrasse Wine bar Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Hong Kong

## nguyetnt

*Địa chỉ: 19 Old Bailey Street, Central, Hong Kong, Hong Kong* 


Nhà hàng La Terransse giống như một ốc đảo yên bình thực sự giữa trung tâm thành phố sôi động. Tại đây bạn có thể lựa chọn chỗ ngồi lãng mạn và yên bình ngoài ban công ngoài trời hoặc chỗ ngồi rộng rãi bên trong nhà hàng. Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn Pháp đặc trưng và thơm ngon. Đến với nhà hàng La terransse bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm các bữa ăn với hương vị thực sự của các món ăn Pháp. Bên cạnh các món đặc sản Pháp, nhà hàng còn phục vụ thực đơn a la carte với các món như súp, salad, hải sản, cá, thịt, đồ tráng miệng thơm ngon và đặc biệt bánh mì do nhà hàng sản xuất. Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn với giá cả hợp lý từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6 và thực đơn a là carte vào các ngày từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7.


 
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------


## khanhszin

nhà hàng có vẻ không gian hẹp nhỉ

----------


## h20love

nhà hàng sang trọng tóa

----------


## lovetravel

không gian chật hẹp thế này, đông khách thì ngột ngạt lắm

----------

